

(maximum-awesome)^2 - tsironakos
http://dtsironis.net/posts/maximum-awesome-squared/

======
alexpopescu
I have always wondered how many people use the stock Janus/maximum-awesome Vim
setups? How do people maintain their customizations? (the same questions
actually apply to other configuration systems like dotfiles, etc.)

The reason I ask is that I've found these projects absolutely great in helping
me learn more, discovering new plugins, and putting them all together in a
(somewhat) maintenable way. But I've ended up with my own forks. And while I
only tweak them every 6months or so, I usually have a hard time
_rediscovering_ the improvements that these systems have made in the
meanwhile.

~~~
tsironakos
Yeah, catching up is always an issue, I've already stayed behind in my master
branch, which is unfortunate.

I'm seeing myself eventually building a custom configuration from the ground
up.

------
johncoltrane
Hmm… realeasing a distribution after only 3 months of vimming. It's like…
deluded newbies deluding other newbies.

------
dmpinedakos
good job tsironakosmpinedakos

~~~
tsironakos
Why, thank you sir!

